# 39, no kids. Should I Freeze My Eggs? I Need Advice about What To Do Please.



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm 40 in a Nov, single, never married, no kids.
I've been praying and hoping things will change but it hasn't.
I feel very low, lethargic and without any drive.

I'm wondering about freezing my eggs or at least getting some tests done so I know what's going on in there and whether I should explore freezing outside the NHS (though I doubt I can afford it)?

What do I say to my GP?


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Have s look at some stats. As far as I'm aware, frozen-thawed eggs really suffer and success rates are very low. Have you considered donor sperm? You could then freeze embryos if you aren't ready at the moment. Embryo survival and implantation rates are several times higher.


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

I had a fertility MOT I paid for privately when I was 35 and it was pretty dismal. I initially went for the consultation with a view to finding out about egg freezing. I was told that the success rates were low and that I was better off freezing embryos. Due to having very low egg reserve I opted for IVF and donor sperm but in the end had to go abroad after a failed IVF cycle in the UK. This was mainly down to needing natural IVF and on a limited budget. I think the only assistance I got from the NHS was a couple of the blood tests. I was under the impression from my GP she would not have referred me for any type of fertility testing on the NHS. However someone else might be more knowledgable about this and each CCG is different. In the first instance I would recommend paying for a fertility MOT privately first and then taking it from there.

x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I froze eggs at 34 as was unsuccessful at IVF with them despite the embryos formed after defrosting looking good.  I had to go with donor eggs eventually. 
I wouldn't recommend freezing eggs rather you go for using donor sperm and form embryos to freeze. Definitely worth paying private for a fertility MOT and take it from there.  You don't need your GP to go to a Fertility Clinic.  I got nothing on the NHS apart from basic blood tests until I was pregnant.  I don't know any single ladies who have help on the NHS. 
TCCx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am not an expert, and I agree with WatermelonBelly. I would also opt for embryo freezing, as freezing eggs is reasonable option for women who are younger than 35. However, it depends on eggs quality. x


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

I had my eggs frozen at 38 ( 14 in total) and thawed this year, only 5 made it to thaw none to 5 day blast. it was fast freezing method. Go to eggsurance website It's US but has a lot of information. 
I should have had over 30 + eggs frozen over multiple rounds to have a chance of a viable embryo, you'd need to go to Prague as cost wise the UK will be too expensive for you to do that for multiple rounds.  You need your AMH bloods done and an antral follicle count this will determine your estimated egg yield.

I deeply regret not doing multiple rounds of egg freezing at 38 !  Now at 42 I'm going through fresh IVF
Go for it,  I met my husband at 39 !

Don't delay pay to get the above tests done in the UK and email Prague Clinics now for an appointment, they have a list of bloods etc that you need for your skype appointment,  most use Gennet


----------

